# implantation bleeding or AF (11DPO)



## danielle1984

SOrry I'm posting this here, but some of you ladies maybe experience this.

So yesterday I was feeling cramps at the grocery store. I was sure AF was showing her ugly face again. But...no. I went to the bathroom at home and I had EWCM mix with a little bit of pinkish discharge. Terrible lower back pain. It turn to very light brown discharge but only when I wipe and stop after a few hours.
Now this morning, I woke up with cramps and I went to the bathroom and there was alot of EWCM still mix with brown discharge. Back pain is still there. It's very light and brown, I don't need a liner and it's only when I wipe.

So could it be implantation or AF? AF is only due on Tuesday.


----------



## lmp1505768

When I had IB, it was just a tiny spot of blood, one time. But I've heard its possible to get a bit more.

Id say if spotting before AF isn't normal for you, and you have no reason to bleed(intercourse?) it very well could be.

I would test three to five days after the bleeding started.


----------



## Meloc9710

This is just my personal experience, I had brown blood on the day AF was due - only when I wiped. Sounds like you have some promising symptoms! Good Luck!!!


----------



## danielle1984

No I've never had AF early. Only on time or later.
Plus, now I'm started to spot but only when I wipe. It's brownish and pinkish and I'm getting a very strong smell too! :blush: this is so embarassing. 

When I get my AF it starts right away and I get cramps when I start bleeding. But cramps started yesterday with the discharge including CM. I really hope this implantation.

Imp - So if I test tomorrow, I'll probably get a bfn? I don't know how I'll be able to wait three to five days.


----------



## danielle1984

well now I think it might be AF.


----------



## lmp1505768

Well I suppose it depends on what test you are using. I tested two days after seeing that spot, and got a faint bfp (9dpo) with a wondfo. Hcg beta the next morning was 7.4 ! 

So if you were using a test with a higher min, you prob wont get a positive, even if you are pregnant. 

Though I have had a weird cycle or two where I got my hopes up with some spotting and then turned out AF was being a little crazy. So I would just watch the spotting, and if its getting any worse, just see if AF comes. If it slows or stops, test away, just don't take it to heart if its negative this early :)


Good luck, fingers crossed!


----------



## justmeinlove

My ib was when I got up in the morning, one proper wipe of blood like af, and then nothing. That was 9 dpo. Big hugs, I hope it comes up bfp for you soon


----------



## minniemoocher

I hope it's a positive result for you! I had lots of lower back pain very early on - 3-5weeks. xx


----------



## Rickles

My IB lasted 3 days and was light pink / red bleeding like Day 1 of AF (I thought I was out)... a week later I had a positive test. Good Luck x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Good Morning Ladies!! Danielle did it slow down/stop? Relax and enjoy marital bliss!! 
Im on a holding pattern per say.. Now its a wait & See grrr

Good Luck hun!! Fx&#8220;d you get your BFP!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Babyduck

Hi there, I had IB too - 3 days and it started on 14 dpo, so I was convinced it was AF. I even went another round of clomid without knowing I was already pregnant - am now nearly 9 weeks along. 
Good luck, I hope it's a BFP for you :flower:


----------



## New2Bumps

Hi
Just to say I had this and it wasn't implantation - there is something called 'breakthrough bleeding' which is a slight bleed when AF would be due. Some women get it for months, just a slight bleed. I only had what you described - ewcm with pinkish discharge, so don't worry xxx


----------



## danielle1984

Thanks ladies for all your replies.
Well, it looks like AF now. It's pretty heavy, I'm still feeling cramps and back pain. I'm just confuse why it would be sooner. I'm truly hoping this is some kind of IB. I did bleed for 5 days on first pregnancy.


----------



## lmp1505768

danielle1984 said:


> Thanks ladies for all your replies.
> Well, it looks like AF now. It's pretty heavy, I'm still feeling cramps and back pain. I'm just confuse why it would be sooner. I'm truly hoping this is some kind of IB. I did bleed for 5 days on first pregnancy.


Well im not sure how you you are detecting ovulation, but you probably just ovulated a little sooner than you thought :shrug:


----------



## danielle1984

lmp1505768 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your replies.
> Well, it looks like AF now. It's pretty heavy, I'm still feeling cramps and back pain. I'm just confuse why it would be sooner. I'm truly hoping this is some kind of IB. I did bleed for 5 days on first pregnancy.
> 
> 
> Well im not sure how you you are detecting ovulation, but you probably just ovulated a little sooner than you thought :shrug:Click to expand...

Maybe that's what happen. I did use OPK, maybe the tests weren't any good.:dohh:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww Danielle, Im so sorry to hear the :witch: showed... :( She ruined it for me too... grrr

She got me too, and it took me by surprise! Im thinking I OV earlier as thought. I had to go to the ER.. I was bleeding profusely out of control with tiny menses, horrible cramps, abdominal pain and a throbbing left leg, they did a urine test, blood work and a Ekg, bc of my high blood pressure due to the pain... I was severely dehydrated and exhausted. No bubs for Me at the moment.. Im fine, it will happen soon. Endo and POC doesnt help. Im going to get a D & C next week to calm my periods down. I will be a breedibg ground after that :lol: Im doing just fine, my time will come Soon ;)

Congrats to the ladies who got there BFPs....


Good luck ladies! I hope you get your BPFs!!


----------



## danielle1984

Now this is weird. Today it's CD4 and I'm not bleeding anymore or spotting. I took a test in case, but use one of the cheap strip and it was negative.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Its strange because I spotted light brown only a few times when wiped, bled pinkish for a day and now its completely stopped, maybe weird period but its never came 6 days early grrr.. I might test in a week just to make sure, never know lol


----------



## danielle1984

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Its strange because I spotted light brown only a few times when wiped, bled pinkish for a day and now its completely stopped, maybe weird period but its never came 6 days early grrr.. I might test in a week just to make sure, never know lol

Yeah I might go and get a FRER to make sure. I started taking Soy last night and I don't want it to affect anything if I'm indeed pregnant.


----------



## kiki2387

thanks for posting this... gives me a bit of hope that i'm not out this month. i'm 11 dpo. had twinges and light pressure until about 7 dpo. along with backache, bloating, gas, and some headaches. all of this is very uncommon for pms for me.. i actually dont get bad pms.. ever! now yesterday i started with light brown/pink tinged spotting on and off mostly when i wipe (didnt even need a liner).. today ive got awful af like cramps but no day 1 flow... more pinky/redish spotting same amount. hope ill get my :bfp: ina few days!


----------

